# Blue river flows. Safe for rafting?



## jberg421 (Jul 19, 2020)

Spenymomo said:


> Flows are up on the blue river below green mt reservoir, currently at 520 cfs. Is that enough to float over the diversion damns?? Going to hit it this weekend and looking for some intel.
> Thanks!
> SM


Not sure about the dams.. but, some of those boulder gardens in the canyon get prrrretty sharky. I always floated it around 750 and in my 14' RMR it was always a little pinball esque in those boulder gardens.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone have an idea of how long they plan on releasing? I would love to get up to Gore this weekend, and booze float pumphouse Sunday with the wife's friend who is in town...


----------



## tsswinarton (Sep 21, 2020)

I've done it at 500 and the Canyon was certainly the hairiest part. There will be a few tight slots to fit into, as well as a careful line into the boulder field after the wall rapid. Only diversion to worry about is the second one you'll encounter, big boulder river right as you go through the dam you'll want to avoid that comes up fast!


----------



## gergmorg (Mar 4, 2018)

700 is where I like it for a 14 and a fishing frame it gets pretty scraped lower than that. the second weir you will get hung up on and its technically trespassing if you have to get out and push over it.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

This is probably the new normal as far as flows go on the Upper C. They are dumping into the Upper Colorado to meet the Shoshone Call (1200 cfs) to make up for the low flows on the Eagle..


----------



## jwiedel1 (May 28, 2021)

Spenymomo said:


> Flows are up on the blue river below green mt reservoir, currently at 520 cfs. Is that enough to float over the diversion damns?? Going to hit it this weekend and looking for some intel.
> Thanks!
> SM


did you wind up going the other weekend? thinking about floating it this weekend. if you did go how were the damns at 500? I have a 10ft rmr so I don't think they will be a problem but have never floated it at this flow


----------



## Spenymomo (Jul 14, 2021)

Thank you all for the posts. I did not end up going. We were going to go today but the flows dipped to the low 400’s over the weekend. They’re back up above 500, so If it holds like this we may try again next week. If I do I will update. I have a 13.5’ aire tributary and have never ran it before but looking forward to seeing this river from a raft.


----------



## jwiedel1 (May 28, 2021)

Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully they stay above 500 for a while. I'm going to float and fish it Saturday


----------

